# MSI Afterburner Wont Overclock?



## Tyharo (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi, I recently bought a brand new gaming laptop with an ATI 7970m. I've been trying to OC it because from what I've read It can be pushed alot farther and still be stable and cool. I installed MSI afterburner but when I open it my core and memory clocks are already at max, I can lower them just not increase them. I',ve tried changing the MSIAfterBurner.cfg file (UnofficialOverclockingEULA	= 1
UnofficialOverclockingMode	= 1)
But all that does is put all my clocks down to 0 and wont let me change them. I have the latest drivers and CCC.
Can anyone help me OC this card?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 16, 2012)

changing it to another number doesn't work. there a whole sentence that needs to be added..you can find it in the afterburner thread on that app's forum.


----------



## Tyharo (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks For the quick response! 
I gave that a try:
UnofficialOverclockingEULA	= I confirm that I am aware of unofficial overclocking limitations and fully understand that MSI will not provide me any support on it
UnofficialOverclockingMode	= 1
Doing this sets all my clocks to Zero and wont let me change them. Any other ideas?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 16, 2012)

nope, works fine for me.

However, you know, for AMD cards, I personally prefer Sapphire's Trixx software. There's none of those issue....and if ULPS is enabled and might cause issues, Trixx will tell you so.


----------



## natr0n (Aug 16, 2012)

reboot and try it, sometimes it doesn't detect correctly a few enables and reboots does it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 16, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> nope, works fine for me.



On a mobile GPU?


----------



## Tyharo (Aug 16, 2012)

Im at work so ill have to try s reboot when i get back.
I tried saphire trixx and the toolbar icon would appear the the application wouldnt open.
Yes this is a mobile gpu. Its the brand new ati 7970m.


----------



## Tyharo (Aug 17, 2012)

Still no luck, even with a restart. 
Heres the whole entire MSIAfterBurner.cfg file. Maybe somethings wrong or maybe i havent entered it right.
[Properties]
ShowGeneralTab			= 1
ShowFanTab			= 1
ShowMonitoringTab		= 1
ShowOnScreenDisplayTab		= 1
ShowScreenCaptureTab		= 1
ShowVideoCaptureTab		= 1
ShowProfilesTab			= 1
ShowUserInterfaceTab		= 1

[Settings]
Skin 				= default.usf
StartMinimized			= 0
StartWithWindows		= 0
RememberSettings		= 0
FirstRun			= 1
FirstUserDefineClick		= 1
FirstServerRun			= 0
HwPollPeriod			= 1000
MMIOUserMode			= 1
MMIOPageSize			= 4
PCIBusFilter			= -10h
ShowTooltips			= 1
ShowHints			= 1
PauseInSuspendedMode		= 1
CurrentGpu			= 0
Sync				= 1
AttachMonitoringWindow		= 1
MonitoringWindowOnTop		= 1
ShowPerformanceProfilerStatus	= 0
LCDFont				= font4x6.dat
LCDScrollTimerPeriod		= 30
UnlockVoltageControl		= 0
UnlockVoltageMonitoring		= 0
ShowOSDTime			= 0
RestoreAfterSuspendedMode	= 0
StartupViaTaskScheduler		= 1
StartupDelay			= 0
MinMonitoringGraphHeight	= -1
LocalizationDebugFlags		= 0
EnableLog			= 0
RecreateLog			= 0
LogPath				= 
DontStopLoggingOnWriteFailure	= 0
LogLimit			= 10
ForceConstantVoltage		= 0
AllowCaptureVoltageDefaults	= 0
Link				= 1
UseDirectInputHotkeyHandler	= 1
SendToTrayOnClose		= 0
DataFilteringThreshold		= 10
ScreenCaptureFolder		= 
ScreenCaptureFormat		= bmp
ScreenCaptureQuality		= 100
VideoCaptureFormat		= MJPG
VideoCaptureFolder		=
VideoCaptureQuality		= 85
VideoCaptureFramerate		= 30
VideoCaptureFramesize		= 2
VideoCaptureThreads		= FFFFFFFFh
FanSpeedReadbackDelay		= 1000
CaptureOSD			= 1
AudioCaptureFlags		= 00000003h
UpdateCheckingPeriod		= 3
UpdateCheckingAllowBetas	= 0
VideoCaptureShowHiddenFormats	= 0
SingleTrayIconMode		= 0
I2CCache			= 1
VideoCaptureFlagsEx		= 00000000h
VideoCaptureCustomFramesizes	= 16:9 360p,02800168h,16:9 480p,035601E0h,16:9 720p,050002D0h,16:9 900p,06400384h,16:9 1080p,07800438h,16:10 360p,02400168h,16:10 480p,030001E0h,16:10 720p,048002D0h,16:10 900p,05A00384h,16:10 1050p,0690041Ah

[ATIADLHAL]
UnofficialOverclockingEULA	= I confirm that I am aware of unofficial overclocking limitations and fully understand that MSI will not provide me any support on it
UnofficialOverclockingMode	= 1
AccessibilityCheckingPeriod	= 0
UnifiedMemoryUsageMonitoring	= 1

[NVAPIHAL]
ClockDomainIdWorkaround		= -1
GenericMemoryUsageMonitoring	= 1
UnifiedMemoryUsageMonitoring	= 1


----------

